# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Телефонное мошенничество!

## Bacardi

Телефонное мошенничество!
Ссылки, которые присылают на телефон - можно публиковать здесь!

Вот что сегодня мне пришло на телефон (причем телефонный номер при получении был определен, но когда я зашел прочитать сообщение - он пропал отовсюду)!

 :"http://": //mms-info.mobi/foto5.jar

Проверил данную ссылку здесь: http://vms.drweb.com/online/

Оказалось:  :"http://": //mms-info.mobi/foto5.jar/Lib_sms.class infected with Java.SMSSend.570

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## nbnfy

Сегодня ночью, время 03.01. по Москве..... :Censored: 
 Сообщение от + 7 967 070 68 65 
Я люблю тебя.Тебе фото
Ht.p  : / /goo.gl/CxKJe            :Censored:

----------


## olejah

> Я люблю тебя.Тебе фото


Сейчас вообще они что-то озверели, постоянно приходит нечто такое.

----------


## nbnfy

Самое интересное то,что номер то нигде не засвечен.
Они наверное чисто перебором набирают и отсылают.А что еще делать людям в местах отдыха.... :Censored:

----------


## nbnfy

Очередное ,сегодня в 13.00  от + 7 915 959 19 44
Вам фото в формате MMS... :Smiley: htpp.mirroad.us :Censored:

----------


## nbnfy

Привет народ.Всех с Новым годом. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Есть кто еще живой... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ну вообщем ровно за пять часов,до наступления Нового Года,приходит мне смс-ка от некой Сони.
 :Shocked: С нНовым Годом.Желаю счастья и здоровья,удачи в НГ.Соня. :Shocked: 
С номера   +7-967-174-11-73 :Censored: 
Вот так.Тока Сонь я никаких незнаю.
Дал номер знакомому на пробу,он звякнул,сняли 300 рублей,и поехал в офис симку менять.Она накрылась.Вот так. :Wink: 6

----------


## nbnfy

Звонят с номера.....7-495-995-5264 :Censored: 
Типа брокерское агенство,предлагают внести деньги под хор проц. :Censored: 
Знают имя,отчество,фамилию.. :Censored: 
Остерегайтесь.. :Wink:

----------


## nbnfy

Здравствуйте .Вот пришло седня с номера +7999 254 10 96
У тебя пришло сообщение,посмотри....
murl.kz/qis7j   
После перехода с компа, ради интереса,..привело сюда,..и касперский убил трояна...--qyyy.personalotvet.net/qyyy0/message.apk


Будьте осторожны.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Макcим

Пару месяцев назад получил такое на свой смартфон. УРоЛог Dr.Web показал откуда загружается зверье на андроид. Удалось извлечь телефонный номер ("Мегафон" Москва и область) из тела вируса. Написал заявление в МВД по признакам ч. 3 ст. 30, ст. 159.6, 273 УК РФ. В итоге два отказанных постановления прокуратурой отменены, проверка продолжается. Заражение телефона не было, надеюсь на экспертизу его не изымут)) Технически есть все возможности вычислить жуликов и отдать под суд. Посмотрим что будет.

----------


## Тукидайдс

Этот раздел нужно женщинам смотреть. Чтоб не кликали везде.

----------


## nbnfy

Звонит парень с номера +7 919 461 10 16. Спрашивает не приходило ли вам смс.Не могу ли я отослать его смс ему обратно на этот номер.Настойчиво убеждает, принять смс и отправить ему. Настойчиво просит ему перезвонить.

 Будьте осторожнее. :Censored: 

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Приходит смс с номера +7 961 770 20 12 с предложением что то кому то обменять с доплатой.

Будьте осторожнее. :Censored:

----------


## Val_Ery

Ещё один интересный способ работы был придуман неугомонными телефонными маркетоидами: звонок на телефон и ... по первому гудку сразу сброс. Удобная для них система, надо сказать! Обзванивать потенциальных потребителей не надо - они им сами перезвонят.
Я, каюсь, всегда перезваниваю. Потому что работаешь с людьми, с клиентскими рекомендациями... То есть, часто входящих идентифицировать не представляется возможным. 

Последний случай (если необходимо, номер найду): звонок, не успеваю снять трубку, звонок прекращается. Решил перед перезвоном проверить баланс. Набираю - там автоинформатор "Здравствуйте! Наш менеджер не смог дозвониться до вас...". Дальше не слушаю. Но! 30 рублей как с куста  :Angry: 

Задрали, уроды!

----------


## nbnfy

Мошейники не дремлют.

Вот недавно получил опять.Мало того что пишут с непонятного номера телефона,ято я кобы мой баланс пополнен.Так еще и приходит об этом смс-ка типо от номера 900.

А далее-
+7 981 811 42 43 
Верните пожалуйста 300 рублей,ошиблась.На номер +7 960 236 93 07.билайн.Оля.Спасибо.

Будьте бдительны. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Val_Ery

У нас появилось одно чудо  :Angry: 
Рассылает с телефона 

+7 915 385 42 99 

СМСки, уведомляющие о переводе 300 рублей.Через некоторое время просит (через СМС) вернуть перечисленное в зад.

С данного номера приходили сообщения троим знакомым и моим предкам за последние две недели. То есть, чудо активизировалось.

Будьте внимательны, обращайте внимание на отправителя.

----------


## nbnfy

03.07.2018 с номера +7 916 197 79 13 
Верните пожалуйста 350 рублей.Ошиблась.на номер +7 965 742 31 39.
Билайн.Спасибо.Аня.


Тут же следом.
С номера +7 985 252 69 57
Поступил платеж 350 рублей.
Спасибо что пользуетесь услугами ...

Но по факту прихода нет.

Будьте бдительны. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

